# Repeat sharing, criteria



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone know what the likelihood of me being able to share again (especially at the Lister)? I am obviously hoping this cycle works but I am prepared for it not too (in my head I can't see a positive pregnancy test after never having one in 4 years). I got 13 eggs so kept 7 for myself and shared 6, of the 7 of mine, 5 were mature and all 5 fertilised, day 3 post EC they were apparently like peas in a pod and they couldn't tell them apart which was good, on transfer day we had 1 top grade blast transferred but the others at that time were developed enough for freezing. They just called today to say they were able to freeze 1 egg, I was abit disappointed with this as I hoped for more but they said this was good and they often don't get any to freeze (not being ungrateful, happy to have have 1 frostie).
I'm just wondering what are next steps are if this cycle fails. Obviously we can do a FET but are we likely to be allowed to share again with the results we had? Obviously I have no idea what the eggs I shared have done.

Thanks guys


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi olivepuppy,

Well, this isnt positive thinking is it?? Lol... i understand why you ask mind as it is one less thing to think about whilst concentrating on this cycle.

It reallt does depend on your cycle and the quality of you eggs. If you or your recipient achieve a pregnancy, the chances of been accepted are quite high. However, if no pregnancy is acheived, its hit and miss. I do know alot of clinics that will accept the 2nd time round though.

Good luck and hopefully you will not have to worry avout it xxx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks hope, I know its not very positive   I am trying to be!  I just like to know what our options will be if it fails.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

On our first share, it was a bfn for me but a BFP for recipient. We had two 5 day blasts transferred as quality wasn't the best, and none to freeze. There was no problem being accepted again for a second cycle, which was a BFP for me but a bfn for the recipient.


----------



## EmGran (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

This is my first go at IVF and I'm also egg-sharing. I got 9 eggs, so 5 for me and 4 for the recipient. 4 out of 5 of 'my' eggs fertilised so I am just waiting now until the 3 day phone call.

It always makes me feel better to have a plan, although it does mean I don't always allow myself to be feel optimistic in the short-term.

I would also like to do more rounds of egg-sharing if possible. The thing is I turn 36 in the summer of 2015 and that's the cut-off criterion for egg-sharers at my clinic... although they did say there _might_ still be the chance to egg-share.

Has anyone else ever heard of egg-sharers aged 36 and older?

All the best xx


----------

